# Invisible mode not very invisible



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Okay, so if you're in invisible mode, others can't see you on the active users list, right? But they know you're on if your light is red (rather than green or grey) and you can still be located on the forum. Can invisible mode really be invisible?


----------



## Graftonsax (Jan 20, 2008)

You posted that one minute ago and I assume you are still online, your light is not on for me. Maybe you have me on ignore however?


----------



## whaler (Jan 11, 2006)

What are you trying to hide?


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

I was in and out... but now it's red, and at least two others see it as red. Take a look at my public profile and see if it tells you where I am.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Nope. I see as offline. 
I can't tell anything...
I would think you are offline.


----------



## Graftonsax (Jan 20, 2008)

What is red anyway? Maybe logging in and out they catch you at that exact moment, try saving your PW then you won't need to log in an out and reduce your time being caught doing so.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

whaler said:


> What are you trying to hide?


An internet addiction...


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

bluesaxgirl said:


> Nope. I see as offline.
> I can't tell anything...
> I would think you are offline.


Okay then... I think I figured it out. Folks that I correspond with in PM seem to be able to see me, and perhaps others can't. Bluesaxgirl, I'm going to send a test PM and then tell me if my grey light turns red, okay?


----------



## cjpts (Jan 20, 2008)

Were you just PMing admins or mods?? They may be able to see your status as red

I've only seen grey on your posts


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Grumps said:


> Okay then... I think I figured it out. Folks that I correspond with in PM seem to be able to see me, and perhaps others can't. Bluesaxgirl, I'm going to send a test PM and then tell me if my grey light turns red, okay?


PM sent Grumps.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

bluesaxgirl said:


> PM sent Grumps.


The plot thickens...

Grumps. Face it man. YOU can never be invisible. :twisted:


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, I still am to some Gary. And my PM theory just fell by the wayside. But two people (who are not mods) have told me they see red and can locate me while I'm in invisible mode, and they are two folks that I correspond with in PM. Just wondering if it's a glitch.


----------



## heath (Jul 28, 2004)

You have almost 8000 posts. I think it's time to come out of the closet grumps.


----------



## JimTD (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I can't see you. Your light is gray as of 7:26 GMT.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

heath said:


> I think it's time to come out of the closet grumps.


Will you join me then Heath? :wink:


----------



## heath (Jul 28, 2004)

Sure why not.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

From the above I do not detect any forum problem.
No action will be taken.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Additionally, yes the staff can always detect if you are online regardless of the setting chosen.


----------

